# Fourtitude decal, where to buy?



## nurve (Mar 24, 2010)

Did a search and the link that came up is no longer available. Are these still available?

Thanks,

-Jared


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Send a self-addressed stamped envelope to

Vortex Media Group
att: Fourtitude Stickers
945 Parkview Boulevard
Lombard, IL 60148

We have all silver and white lettering with red/white Fourtitude logo. Each are 6 1/2" in length. Specify what color you prefer and we'll send you a pair. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## iamhollybear (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it still the outline of Germany or Nurburgring? I couldn't tell which it was from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just the

FOURTITUDE.COM[4]

logo.


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for the thread revival,

Are you guys still sending fourtitude decals? I would love to have one on my car.

So all I need is to send you an extra blank envelope with my address and stamp? 

thanks


----------

